# I Think Famous is the Place to be Today



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be there with bells on :ss


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a great time. They gave away a Camacho Robusto and while there I smoked a La Gloria Cubana Reserve which was excellent. I tried every flavor of micro brew and walked out a little tipsy. All in all it was a very enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I also brought a friend with me and I see it wouldn't take much to send him into a tizzy freefalling down the 'slope'.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Did they finally build bathrooms or are they still using the port a potty outside?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Did they finally build bathrooms or are they still using the port a potty outside?


port-a-potty. You know those new ones are pretty nice but the sink is still too low.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

beezer said:


> port-a-potty. You know those new ones are pretty nice but the sink is still too low.


:r Comes in handy during a beer fest.


----------

